# 14 1/2 or 13?  Pros and cons versus



## chucksterock (Apr 11, 2017)

I am in the market for larger lathe than my little Mini-Lathe and am leaning towards a South Bend 13 preferably with a Camlock chuck mount.  But so far not a single one has shown up in my area, at least in the channels I'm watching.  But I have found a surprising number of 14 1/2 lathes, some older and some newer but for the most part in what appears to be good condition.  I am curious what the community has to say are the pros and cons of one versus the other.  I am a hobbyist and don't want to go crazy with this, but size of the thru hole needs to be as large as possible.  The flip side is my rotary phase converter is rated at 3 hp.  Thanks for your help.


----------



## RandyWilson (Apr 11, 2017)

I was looking for a Heavy 10 when a friends bother mentioned he had a 13. That 13 turned out to be a 14 1/2, and is now gracing my barn. I find it odd that you are finding so many of them, because the lathe is an odd-ball, almost an orphan.  They sold 100s of 16s and 13s for every 14 1/2, and stopped production fairly early.

 For the most part, the 14 1/2 uses 16" parts. And there are a few 13" parts. But then there are just enough unique 14 1/2 parts to be aggravating. I had a time finding a tool post lantern that would fit. Finally gave up and bought  BXA. Shoulda gotten a CXA but yon salesperson assured me the BXA would be ideal.


----------



## tq60 (Apr 11, 2017)

We love our 14.5

We thinks it was not marketed to hobby but more so industrial.

Has 4 steps on cone and has 2 hp 3 phase motor. 

Ours with a VFD works very well and no limit to reasonable torque in lower rpm due to the larger motor.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337Z using Tapatalk


----------



## bob308 (Apr 28, 2017)

I have a 14 1/2  1951 tool  room lathe with a 8 foot bed.  it is very usefull. it has a 1 3/8 through hole and I can turn 4' between centers. I can also turn flywheels.  I could live with a 13 if it had a long bed. but I would miss my 14 1/2.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 28, 2017)

If offered 14" or bigger , I say go big or go home.  You will never be sorry for the bigger size unless you move often. That's the only down side I can see. If the money is the same or nominal go for it. I only wish I could get a bigger one.


----------



## rafe (May 7, 2017)

I have a 1947 14 1/2 and have been picking up tooling as I go along . Parts have not been a problem so far, So I'd say don't hesitate to grab one if you can, try for one with as many accessories in the deal as possible ,chucks, steadyrest,thread dial ETC. Mine is a beast and I love it !


----------



## pineyfolks (May 7, 2017)

I would check the spindle thread size and pitch. There were a few odd sizes out there but I'm not sure which size machine they were on. It's not a problem if the lathe comes well tooled but it can be frustrating if you have to hunt for back plates and don't plan on making your own.


----------



## Chuck K (May 7, 2017)

I believe the 14 1/2 has a 2 3/8 - 6 spindle. It's been a while since I  had one but I liked it.  Never had a 13 so I can't really make a comparison.


----------

